# Was brauche ich alles?



## NewBiker92 (12. November 2013)

Da ich mir ein sehr schönes Bike zugelegt habe und auch fleißig im Gelände unterwegs bin, merke ich langsam, dass ich mit meiner Alltagskleidung nicht wirklich zufrieden bin beim Biken, da sie : A sehr dreckig dabei wird, und ich B extrem Schwitze und das sehr unangenehm ist in der normalen dicken Kleidung.

Jetzt möchte ich mir dementsprechend eine gute Grundausstattung anschaffen fürs Biken. Was benötige ich da alles, speziell jetzt im Winter?

Eine Hose, eine Jacke, ein Shirt, Handschuhe, evtl spezielle unterwäsche?!?

Wo bekomme ich so etwas, speziell für auf die Bedürfnisse eines Bikers angepasst? Das ganze sollte auch für einen Azubi bezahlbar sein, ich erwarte jetzt keine absolute Profi-Spitzensportler Ausrüstung^^
Evtl auch irgendeine Anlaufstelle für gebrauchte Kleidung?

Was muss ich denn so in etwa an Geld einplanen?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir da ein bisi weiterhelfen könntet.


----------



## Jan_1968 (12. November 2013)

Hallo,

also zunächst würde ich grundsätzlich auf Funktionswäsche wechseln, denn ich vermute, Du fährst derzeit noch in normaler Baumwollkleidung. Funktionswäsche (möglichst viel Polyesteranteil bis zu 100%), sie nimmt den Schweiß viel besser auf, gibt ihn auch wieder ab, und bleibt nicht einfach nur flächig nass wie Baumwolle, fühlt sich also ganz anders an.

Zum Winter würde ich nicht zwangsweise "dicke" Kleidung kaufen, sondern eher das "Ziebelprinzip" anwenden, d.h. mehrere dünne Teile übereinander tragen als ein dickes, dann kann man unterwegs auch eins ausziehen, wenn es zu warm wird.

Grundsätzlich sollte man sich gerade bei Kälte nicht zu warm anziehen, sondern eher so, dass man beim Losfahren fast ein bisschen friert.

Gerade im Winter sind zumindest bei mir die kälteanfälligsten Teile die Hände und die Füsse.

Gute echt kälteunempfindliche Handschuhe sind leider nicht ganz billig.
Mit den Schuhen ist es da etwas einfacher, einfach eine bis zwei Schuhgrößen größer für den Winter kaufen, so dass diese nicht eng sitzen. Darüber kann man gut Überschuhe tragen, die kosten auch nicht die Welt (alternativ kann man auch relativ teure Winterschuhe tragen).

Die Grundfunktionswäsche kann man meiner Meinung nach ganz gut kaufen, wenn sie bei Aldi, Tchibo oder dergleichen im Angebot sind. 

"Grundausstattung": Fahrradunterhose, langärmiges Unterhemd, langärmiges Shirt, lange Hose, Windjacke, Fleecejacke, Schuhe, Handschuhe, normale Socken, ...

...so ganz einfach kann man deine Frage nicht beantworten, hier gibt es viele verschiedene Variationsmöglichkeiten, und außerdem hängt die Wahl der Ausstattung für den Winter auch sehr davon ab, wielange je eine Wintertour bei bis zu welchen Minustemperaturen für dich sein wird... 

Soweit zumindest erstmal eine Teilantwort zu deinen vielen Fragen.

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (12. November 2013)

Grund Austattung wäre auf jeden Fall, Handschuhe, Gepolsterte Hose, Funktionsunterschwäsche Ein Rad Trikot, kurz oder Lang (im Winter besser ) und ein Buff Tuch für um den Mund wenns kalt ist. 

Nach günstiger Kleidung musst du (leider) suchen.


----------



## Baxter75 (13. November 2013)

das is immer Ansichtssache wie man das mit der Grundausstattung handhabt ..Ich persönlich bin der Meinung ,wenn man etwas mehr ausgibt ,hat man länger was von ..aber das muss jeder selber wissen ,was es einem wert ist ...


Handschuhe ( Sommer/Winter /evt noch ein paar zur Übergangszeit) ,
ne Lange Hose entweder ne enge oder halt ne lockere ,für kalte Tage ,
dann ne Kurze oder halt ne so ne Zipperhose ,da haste dann kurz/Lang in einem für Sommer/Übergangs Zeit, 
Langes /kurzes Unterhemd, Trikot Kurz für Sommer ... 
Im Winter reicht eigentlich nen Langes Unterhemd( Funktionsunterwäsche) und ne gute Jacke  ... 
Wichtig sind halt grad jetzt zur kalten Jahreszeit atmungsaktive Sachen..Was noch dazu kommt,grad wenn man jetzt zb bei kaltem Wetter ne Tour macht und irgend wo einkehrt ,sollte man immer wechsel Wäsche dabei haben ,sonst wirds ne sehr kalte angelegenheit ...
Radhose is aber auch nich gleich Radhose ..bei den etwas teuerer sind zb die Sitzpolster besser ..die erfahrung hab ich gemacht ...


----------



## CubeFan1998 (13. November 2013)

Ich meinte mit günstiger Kleidung nicht unbedingt billige Kleidung, aber viele Händler haben Rabatte 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## sbradl (13. November 2013)

Ich habe einige Sachen von Craft und bin mit denen bisher super zufrieden. Sind preislich eher im Mittelfeld angesiedelt.

Vor allem die Funktionsunterwäsche kann ich hier empfehlen. Bis ca. 5° reicht mir die "Active" Unterwäsche und eine Softshell drüber. Wenns kälter wird gibts dann die "Keep Warm" Sachen und drüber ein Fleeceshirt + Softshell.

Falls du bisher mit normaler Baumwollunterwäsche gefahren bist, wirst du den Unterschied zu Funktionsunterwäsche sofort merken. Ist ein ganz anderes Gefühl


----------



## NewBiker92 (13. November 2013)

danke für die Antworten schon mal. Ja, bin bisher in ganz normaler Baumwollkleidung geradelt. ziemlich nasse Angelegenheit 
Ich denke halt, dass ich das zeugs für unten drunter, also lange Unterhose, langes Unterhemd eher noname kaufen werde vom Aldi/Lidl oder so und dafür dann Jacke, Hose und Handschuhe etwas besseres aus dem Fachgeschäft.
Was haltet ihr von einem Schlauchtuch, für die Kälte im Gesicht/Ohren/Hals?


----------



## sbradl (13. November 2013)

Schlauchtuch find ich persönlich zu locker. Dann lieber einen hohen Kragen. Für die Ohren gibts auch Mützen, die man unter dem Helm tragen kann - vielleicht wäre das ja was für dich.


----------



## anderson (13. November 2013)

NewBiker92 schrieb:


> danke für die Antworten schon mal. Ja, bin bisher in ganz normaler Baumwollkleidung geradelt. ziemlich nasse Angelegenheit
> Ich denke halt, dass ich das zeugs für unten drunter, also lange Unterhose, langes Unterhemd eher noname kaufen werde vom Aldi/Lidl oder so und dafür dann Jacke, Hose und Handschuhe etwas besseres aus dem Fachgeschäft.
> Was haltet ihr von einem Schlauchtuch, für die Kälte im Gesicht/Ohren/Hals?



Finde ich einen guten Plan, Unterwäsche vom Discounter, Jacke und Hose aus dem Radladen.

Ich mach ja nicht gerne Werbung, aber wenn du aus FfM bist, schau mal bei Stadler rein, weils immer mal günstige Sachen gibt und die Hausmarke Dynamics ist auch ganz ordentlich. Oder noch günstiger, du fährst zu Decathlon nach Dreieich. Die Klamotten sind jedenfalls preiswert und für sportliches Radfahren geeignet. In anderen Beiträgen list man, dass es gerade ein richtig günstiges Merino Unterhemd gibt. Würde ich mal testen.

Ich benutze beim Biken Schlauchtücher und finde sie sinnvoll. Allerdings brauche ich in der Regel nichts weiter am Hals, als den Kragen der Jacke. Den Schlauch ziehe ich bei unter 0° unter den Helm für die Ohren.

Aber insgesamt glaube ich, dass du selber dein System finden musst, jeder hat andere Ansprüche, jeder Radelt unterschiedlich intensiv.


----------



## kallelange (13. November 2013)

Im Winter fahre ich seit Jahren mit einer Tchibo-Sturmhaube aus Fleece  unterm Helm. Einfach genial das Teil und hat damals 10 EUR gekostet.


----------



## sp00n82 (13. November 2013)

anderson schrieb:


> In anderen Beiträgen list man, dass es gerade ein richtig günstiges Merino Unterhemd gibt. Würde ich mal testen.



http://www.decathlon.de/unterwasche-merino-techwool-id_8188764.html

Ab morgen anscheinend auch versandkostenfrei(?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (13. November 2013)

Es ist immer ein wenig schwierig Empfehlungen so vollständig ohne Budget zu geben. Insgesamt für den Winter würde ich persönlich nach meinen letzten Jahren folgendes empfehlen:

- Jacke - Softshell mit mind. Windabweisender Membran, die kann auch wenig teurer sein. Im Ausverkauf findet man teils richtig gute Modelle für knapp 100. Da du ein ordentliches Modell aber auch locker 5 Jahre hast, relativiert sich der Preis schnell
- Kurzarmtrikot - also Überzug für das lange Unterhemd, zum drunter ziehen, im Ausverkauf variabel, viele Designs aber 20 bis 30 werden das.
- Langes Unterhemd - mglst. Thermo-Ausführung, hier gibt es gute Modelle entweder im Ausverkauf oder bei Tchibo bzw. Aldi. von dort habe ich auch noch einiges, ca. 8 bis 10 für Einsteigerquali aus dem Tchibo reicht völlig. Mit mehr Geld werden Materialien, Schnitte und Verarbeitung hochwertiger
- Bib-Short - wieder ein Teil bei dem mit der Qualität der Spaß steht und fällt, also lieber was hochwertigeres nehmen. Wenn die Hose für Winter und Sommer sein soll, dann hier auch was höherwertiges aus dem Ausverkauf mit kurzen Beinen - 80 bis 100 reichen, um was schönes zu bekommen, Empfehlung: Sugoi, Gore Bike Wear, Pearl Izumi, Shimano, Specialized - es gibt viele Hersteller, wo man inzw. gute Zeug für vernünftigen Preis bekommt.
- Überhose - lange Überhosen sind leider teuer, eine Endura ist damit die günstigste Variante so was zu bekommen. Alternativ nach einer legerern Variante für bspw. Langlauf suchen, trotzdem wird das um die 50 kosten, denk ich
- Accessoires - Mütze (15 bis 20), Strümpfe (5 bis 10), Handschuhe (leider ca. 35 bis 50), Halstuch/Buff/etc (ca. 10 je), Überschuhe (ca. 20 für gute)
- Schuhe: reichen bei Flatpedals auch erstmal Turnschuhe mit bissl Zeitungspapier vorne rein (schon probiert: das hilft  ) bzw. mit den Überschuhen drüber - aber Vorsicht: Die meisten Überschuhe haben einen entscheidenden Denkfehler: Du kannst kaum laufen ohne sie zu beschädigen, fahren aber sehr wohl. Totaler Müll!

Alles in allem kommt dich eine gute Winterausrüstung, wenn du mitgerechnet hast um die 300 bis 350. Vorausgesetzt du hast schon einen Helm, denn der ist unverzichtbar! Dafür hast du aber gutes Material, mit dem du mehr als einen Winter Spaß dran hast. Einiges - vielleicht Hose und Jacke kannst dir ja zu Weihnachten schenken lassen.


----------



## anderson (13. November 2013)

Kurzarmtrikot: 8 
Langarmtrikot: 8  (warm 13)
Kurzarmtrikot: 9 
Langarmtrikot: 15  (warm 25)
Kurze Trägerbib: 30 
Lange Träberbib: 25  (warm 40 )
Jacke: 60 
Überschuhe 13 
Radhanschuhe warm 13 
Radhandschuhe Sommer 8 
Schlauchtuch: 5 
Brille: 5 

Sind dann 200 -220 

Preise ohne Sonderangebote (kein Aldi/Lidl)


----------



## -dave- (13. November 2013)

anderson schrieb:


> Kurzarmtrikot: 8 â¬
> Langarmtrikot: 8 â¬ (warm 13â¬)



wo ?
auch die preise fÃ¼r kurze bib, lange bib kommen mir bisserl wenig vor. auÃer es ist halt qualitativ nix wert.

edit: ah ich seh schon du meinst mit 8â¬/13â¬ die unterwÃ¤sche vermutlich.

mein ansatz (preise hab ich ned im kopf):

unterwÃ¤sche - decathlon(merino !)/lidl/aldi
langarmtrikot - decathlon
isolationsschicht / 200er fleece - decathlon 
lange bib - im geschÃ¤ft anprobieren und auf angebote und/oder eigenmarken schauen 
kurze bib - das gleiche wie oben (eventuell fÃ¼r winter nicht notwendig, herbst oder frÃ¼hling aber sicher)
jacke  - windbreaker, gibts z.B bei den decathlon laufsachen einen um 12â¬,  ansonsten wenn mehr geld da ist irgendwas aus pertex oder Ã¤hnlichem  material (montane,rab,nÃ¶rrona,bergans,vaude...)
handschuhe - bin ich  Ã¼berfragt, ich hab craft aus dem abverkauf aus dickem softshell  material, anprobieren ist hier auch ned schlecht weil sich die grÃ¶Ãen  sehr unterscheiden. 
schuhe - wenn vorhanden wanderschuhe verwenden. bei flatpedals find ich die dickeren 5.10 auch ned schlecht (impact,baron), gibts immer wieder mal im angebot
kopf - unter-dem-helm mÃ¼tze - decathlon 
brille - komplett durchsichtig - decathlon


----------



## sp00n82 (13. November 2013)

anderson schrieb:


> Kurzarmtrikot: 8 
> Langarmtrikot: 8  (warm 13)
> Kurzarmtrikot: 9 
> Langarmtrikot: 15  (warm 25)
> ...



Konkrete Beispiele wären da echt nicht schlecht. Bin ja immer auf der Suche nach Kleidung ohne Mondpreis-Prädikat.


----------



## Baxter75 (13. November 2013)

die preise von der Aufzählung kommen mir recht wenig vor ... aber das liegt evt daran ,das ich in diesen preis Regionen nix kaufe bzw noch nie geguckt habe ... die reine winterhose ( Trägerbib )  hat schon fast 200,- Euro gekostet ... Gore Jacke mit Westen Funktion hatte vor gut 8 jahren knapp 200 gekostet und diese Jacke hat sich voll gelohnt über die Jahre ...


----------



## Son_of_Thor (13. November 2013)

Ich denke man muss auch gucken wie man so mit den Temperaturen umgeht...ob man jetzt jemand ist dem schnell kalt ist oder der da eher unempfindlich ist.

Ich fahre ne ganz normale Thinsulate Mütze unter meinem Helm und das passt auch, wobei ich die bis jetzt nur 1x gebraucht habe hier bei 0 Grad. 

Ich fahre mit Dare2B ganz gut, habe jetzt 2 kurze Hosen mit Polster, Jacke und Trikots und kann da nichts negatives sagen...ist jetzt auch bezahlbar.

Regenjacke und Fleece hab ich von North Face und da gibt es besonders bei McTrek öfters mal Angebote, besonders in den Schlussverkäufen.

Brille und Handschuhe von Rose...ne Brille finde ich extrem wichtig, die Photochromic ist mit 65 Euro bezahlbar und bis jetzt Preis-Leistung bei finde ich die unschlagbar...

Handschuhe auch von Rose den MTB 2...verrichten bis jetzt auch sehr gute Dienste und ich finde die über einen breiten Tempbereich einsetzbar.

Lange Hose gibt es von IXS öfters mal was bei Amazon, meine lange Hose hat da grad mal 29,99 gekostet von 100 Euro reduziert...einfach mal regelmäßig rein schauen.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (13. November 2013)

NewBiker ist Auszubildender, wenn er noch andere Interessen hat, als Fahrrad fahren, muss er günstig kaufen. Aldi/Lidl gibt es ja nur temporär was im Angebot (abgesehen davon, dass ich die Qualität und Passform nicht gut finde). Also habe ich einfach mal die Preise entsprechender Klamotten von Decathlon abgeschrieben, da ich hier mit verschiedenen Klamotten gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Sollte man natürlich anprobieren.

Man muss für eine Winterträgerbib definitiv nicht 200,- ausgeben um was Gutes und Haltbares zu bekommen.

 @-dave-: meinte natürlich Unterwäsche.


----------



## NewBiker92 (13. November 2013)

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle! Ich finde es sehr Cool, dass sich hier so viele Leute die Zeit nehmen um gezielt Preise rauszusuchen oder Auflistungen zusammenzustellen.

Decathlon war DER Tipp schlechthin. War heute schon mal da und bin begeistert, dass man dort auch schon für wirklich kleines Geld passable Qualität bekommt. Werde mir nächste Woche mal 2-3 Stunden Zeit nehmen und mir dort mit einem Budget von etwa 200-250 Euro eine Grundausstattung zusammenstellen, welche ich nach und nach aufstocken und optimieren werde.
Zusätzlich halte ich mal bei Aldi und Lidl die Augen offen, wenn die mal wieder was haben. Denke man muss da halt auch gucken, einiges wird brauchbar sein und anderes eben nicht.
Bei Globetrotter und Konsorten werde ich auch mal nach Angeboten schauen.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (13. November 2013)

Schön das wir dir helfen konnten. Du kannst auch mal bei lidl.de schauen dort kannst du auch Bestellen die haben auch Funktionswäsche.


----------



## Sch4f (13. November 2013)

Also ich muss sagen für Shirts und so is Decatlon echt nich schlecht.. hab mir da meine Shirts für den Sommer geholt für echt schmales Geld. Und das coole ist ja ... du gehst in die Laufabteilung und bekommst da auch Shirts die du zum Radeln anziehen kannst, oder Brillen zum Radeln für 10.

Und ehrlich gesagt ich weiß ja nich wie du so drauf bist, aber ich radel im Winter ja keine 3h.... für die eine Stunde kann ich ruhig mal bisschen frösteln. 

Ich zieh ein Funktionsshirt an , dann den langarm Rolli (den dünnen) aussem Aldi, dann noch shirt drüber. Hat bei den jetzigen Temperaturen gut gehalten.Aber stehen bleiben sollte man nicht lange 


Für die Vaude isses noch zu warm...


----------



## lorenz4510 (13. November 2013)

NewBiker92 schrieb:


> Decathlon war DER Tipp schlechthin. War heute schon mal da und bin begeistert, dass man dort auch schon für wirklich kleines Geld passable Qualität bekommt.


 
nicht nur passabel, bin auch seit 3 jahren regelmässiger kunde dort.

aso da du noch nie was hattest von so Sachen wie du sagst.
 beim rad ist die sattelwahl nicht so unwichtig, wennst nen bequemen sattel hast brauchste keine BIradBiB hosen, ich hab sowas noch nie in 20 jahren am rad verwenden und werds auch nicht.
darum erst mal testen obs überhaupst notwendig ist.

bei dem "Trikot"zeugs kannst darauf auch komplett verzichten, jedes funtionelle Shirt"funtionsunterwäsche" macht das gleiche und sieht aber ned so bekloppt aus.
Trikots sind ja nicht anders wie Kufa Shirts in naja"kasperloptik".
ausser du willst in dieser optik erstrahlen wie viele biker.....

man kann durchaus am bike voll funktionell bekleidet sein aber ziviltauglich aussehen.


----------



## -dave- (13. November 2013)

> beim rad ist die sattelwahl nicht so unwichtig, wennst nen bequemen  sattel hast brauchste keine BIradBiB hosen, ich hab sowas noch nie in 20  jahren am rad verwenden und werds auch nicht.
> darum erst mal testen obs überhaupst notwendig ist.


da bist du aber in der minderheit. die mehrheit verwendet  schon gepolsterte hosen, ich könnts mir auch gar nimma anders vorstellen. 
und grad am anfang wirst ned den perfekten sattel finden. das ist ja alles andere als einfach. 
also mit solchen tipps wär ich vorsichtig, ein ständig schmerzendes hinterteil kann einem schnell die lust am biken verderben. 

@_Tri_kots: da hat decathlon seine produkte verändert. vor 1-2 jahren gabs noch 1färbige trikots die auch vom schnitt nicht so aussahen wie mans vom rennrad kennt.

edit: ich beneid euch voll weil ihr euch die decathlon sachen vor ort anschauen könnt  hier in österreich gibts die kette nicht, geht alles nur über online bestellen :/


----------



## Son_of_Thor (13. November 2013)

Also ich fahre auch nur gepolstert und ich krieg fast schon zuviel wenn ich mal ohne aufs Rad steige....

Es geht natürlich ohne nur muss nicht. 

Gibt ja auch gepolsterte Unterhosen, die nehme ich dann oft von Craft z.B. taugt super und man sieht da nicht wirklich was...

Jeder muss da für sich klar kommen mit Polster auf meinem Prologo Zero passt 

Mfg Dirk


----------



## moxrox (13. November 2013)

Eine lange Radsporthose fÃ¼r den Winter fÃ¼r 200â¬ benÃ¶tigt er sicherlich nicht als Einsteiger und dies ist auch nicht unbedingt nÃ¶tig. Im Schnitt sind die eher bei um die 120 Euro angesiedelt von den bekannten Marken, weitaus gÃ¼nstigere gibt es ebenso. Das Polster, die QualitÃ¤t, das Design und der Markenname machen halt of den Unterschied. Bei Ebay gibt es ebenso recht interessante Angebote im internationalen Bereich z.B USA oder China.

Aber was wirklich gut geht sind auch Thermo Laufhosen die es oft recht gÃ¼nstig gibt, darunter oder darÃ¼ber ziehst du dir eine kurze Radsport TrÃ¤gerhose an die du weitaus mehr nutzen wirst als eine gefÃ¼tterte lange Hose. Wenn es richtig kalt ist darunter dann eine lange Unterhose z.B. Funktionsunterhose die eng sitzt. 

Ich kaufte mir eine letzten Winter zum Laufen und es stellte sich heraus, dass die durchaus zum Radfahren genutzt werden kann und durch die Softshelleinlagen recht windgeschÃ¼tzt und warm ist. 

Also man kann wirklich so einiges kombinieren was fÃ¼r einen zuvor vielleicht nicht in den Sinn kam.

Wichtig ist auf jedenfall FunktionsunterwÃ¤sche, kauf dir lange fÃ¼r den Winter. Darauf baust du dein Zwiebelprinzip auf und du kannst teilweise auch KleidungsstÃ¼cke tragen welche du im Sommer ebenso nutzt z.B. Windweste, Trikots usw. Eine gute Radsport Thermo Jacke ist sinnvoll, aber vielleicht findest du hier fÃ¼r den Anfang eine gute Alternative. Wenn du einen anderen Kleidungsstil bevorzugst ob nun MTB Enduro/DH Kleidung/Baggy Style oder einfach "ziviltauglich" findest du sicherlich etwas.


----------



## lorenz4510 (14. November 2013)

-dave- schrieb:


> da bist du aber in der minderheit. die mehrheit verwendet  schon gepolsterte hosen, ich könnts mir auch gar nimma anders vorstellen.


 
das ist ja der punkt wenn mans gewohnt ist besteht dazu auch ne gewisse Abhängigkeit, wenn mans noch nie verwendet hat......




-dave- schrieb:


> @_Tri_kots: da hat decathlon seine produkte verändert. vor 1-2 jahren gabs noch 1färbige trikots die auch vom schnitt nicht so aussahen wie mans vom rennrad kennt.


 
jo so einfarbiges gibt's, hab ich glaub ich sogar bei decathlon mal gesehn, ist aber schwer zu bekommen das ist der hacken, die meisten teile sind leider meist deutlich zu penetrant.

darum ja der tipp, falls man sowas nicht will umgeht man das Problem am einfachsten mit normaler unaufdringlicher sportunterwäsche.


----------



## -dave- (14. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> darum ja der tipp, falls man sowas nicht will umgeht man das Problem am einfachsten mit normaler unaufdringlicher sportunterwäsche.



oder aus der laufabteilung, da gibts zumindest ein schwarzes langarmiges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (14. November 2013)

jo laufbekleidung ist gutes zeugs dabei und aus der Fitness Abteilung ebenfalls.
hab meinen Favoriten beispielsweise im fitnessbereich gefunden.

und für winter wo viele Trikot+langarm Trikot oder etwas mit der Bezeichnung thermotrikot verwenden nimmst einfach was aus dem skisortiment.
das=erstklassiges wintertrikot.

ich würd eigentlich alle Abteilungen abwandern und das zeug begutachten was am meisten zusagt.


----------



## moxrox (15. November 2013)

NewBiker92 schrieb:


> Da ich mir ein sehr schönes Bike zugelegt habe und auch fleißig im Gelände unterwegs bin, merke ich langsam, dass ich mit meiner Alltagskleidung nicht wirklich zufrieden bin beim Biken, da sie : A sehr dreckig dabei wird, und ich B extrem Schwitze und das sehr unangenehm ist in der normalen dicken Kleidung.
> 
> Jetzt möchte ich mir dementsprechend eine gute Grundausstattung anschaffen fürs Biken. Was benötige ich da alles, speziell jetzt im Winter?
> 
> ...



Falls du noch eine Brille benötigst bzw. Zweitbrile die wirklich klasse ist für den günstigen Preis, dann schau dir die mal an. Bolle gehört zum namhaften Brillenhersteller Bushnell.

BOLLE contour 

*antifog, anti-statisch, kratzfest, 100% UV geschützt
* Sicherheitsglas
* anti-glare (esp version)

Gibt es mit verschiedenen Gläsern clear, ESP (Extra Sensory Protection), usw.. Die Brille kostet schlappe 10-12 Euro bei Ebay nur und bietet wirklich viel für den niedrigen Preis, die esp Version benutze ich als Zweitbrille bei der es mir egal wäre wenn diese mal verlorengehen sollte. Die wird als Sicherheitsbrille verramscht, die aber eigentlich bezüglich des Designs gar nicht so aussieht und ausserdem eben gute Gläser besitzt. Die Brille ist erhältlich entweder mit Plastik oder Metall Brillengestell.

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=bolle+contours+esp&LH_PrefLoc=2&_sop=15


----------



## 3idoronyh (15. November 2013)

NewBiker92 schrieb:


> Da ich mir ein sehr schönes Bike zugelegt habe und auch fleißig im Gelände unterwegs bin, merke ich langsam, dass ich mit meiner Alltagskleidung nicht wirklich zufrieden bin beim Biken, da sie : A sehr dreckig dabei wird, und ich B extrem Schwitze und das sehr unangenehm ist in der normalen dicken Kleidung.
> 
> Jetzt möchte ich mir dementsprechend eine gute Grundausstattung anschaffen fürs Biken. Was benötige ich da alles, speziell jetzt im Winter?
> 
> ...


 

Aaaalso: Unterwäsche: Lidl.(kein Witz, ich kaufe nur gutes, die taugt!
ist allerdings seeeehr eng, aber das soll ja auch so.
Was Lorenz verlinkte, ist absurd zu weit, schlabberkram, der frieren lässt, Zugluft gibt und knautscht, zudem keinen Schweiss ableiten kann:






Dann POlsterhose.
ich fahre Sugoi Rs.
Liede das Polster.
Kostet aber auch ne Mark/Oiroh!

Alternativ Rose, die Rose Eigenmarke ist echt gut/ günstig!

Oder Bobshp, dito.

Helm: muss auffen Kopp passen, musst Du probieren.

regenhose, Regenjacke, ich fahre auch hier wieder billiges, weils dicht= immer Schwitz Tüte...

Handschue: Sugoi!
Top Zeug!
Oder Gore.

Schuhe: ich fahre Sommer specialized, Winters mit Ullmax Wollsocken die sehr warmen Rose Winterschuhe.
Ullmax Wolltrikot: Waaaarm!
Fleece Unterziehding Ullmax.

Beinlinge, Armlinge: Rose.

Windschutzhose: entweder Löffler oder ne einfache Trekkinghose, lose über der Rose Lang Hose.

Halstuch, ich fahre so einen Schlauchschal, aber nicht von Buff.

Kettenöl Rohloff, nen Lappen, Sonnenbrille, Aloina oder Aldi.

Gerne das alles 2-3 fach, dann kann man wechseln.

Regendichte Helmkappe ist sehr gut bei Dauerniesel.


----------



## 3idoronyh (15. November 2013)

Bertreff Anlaufstelle: Ich habe sehr viel 3-4-5fach gekauft, und das nervt mich.

Brauche seehr vieles nicht mehr, was neu viel kostet, und ich billig hergeben kann, da ichs nicht trage.
Habe ja auch abgenommen...
Beinlinge, Armlinge, Trikot, U Wäsche, und so...habe ich noch.
Bin 1,75 und heute schlank., wie gross bist Du?

Könnte Dir das fürn Obulus überlassen.


----------



## hnx (15. November 2013)

Helm, Handschuhe mit langen Fingern, Brille sollte eh klar sein, braucht man immer. Schoner wÃ¤rmen zusÃ¤tzlich in der kalten Jahreszeit!

WÃ¼rde auf jeden Fall eine winddichte Lage kaufen. Also entweder ein Unterhemd (Brust und Nieren sollten Minimum winddicht abgedeckt sein) oder die Jacke. Ohne gehts einfach nicht im Herbst/Winter, auÃerdem trÃ¤gt sich die Jacke auch ganz gut im Ãbergang mit nur einem Hemd drunter. Ausreichend atmend (fÃ¼rs Biken) und absolut wasserdicht schliesst sich noch immer aus. WÃ¼rde keine mehrlagigen Jacken kaufen, wenn du nicht gerade eine Everestbefahrung machen willst. Am besten hinten lÃ¤nger geschnitten. Eine dÃ¼nne Softshell, ohne Futter etc, 99% winddicht und hÃ¤lt den kurzen Schauer oder Schnee fÃ¼r ein paar Stunden ab.
FÃ¼r Regen dann eine Regenjacke (Typ "PlastiktÃ¼te"), die wird auch wirklich nur im Platzregen getragen, weil du dich sonst tot schwitzt. Mit geringem PackmaÃ, damit das Ding immer mit auf Tour gehen kann.
Ansonsten zu Karstadt, Decathlon, Ã¶rtliche OutdoorgeschÃ¤fte und Discounter, die haben eigentlich immer gute und preiswerte Funktionsshirts und -socken im Angebot.
Radhose musst du entscheiden, entweder mit oder ohne Polster. Erlaubt ist alles was dir passt und Funktion hat (atmend/wasserabweisend/eventuell zusÃ¤tzliche LÃ¼ftungsÃ¶ffnungen mit Reissverschluss etc). Solltest du dich fÃ¼r das Polster entscheiden, dann am besten in der Unterhose, dann wird die Auswahl an Hosen zigfach grÃ¶Ãer (und in Summe auch billiger).
Wenns richtig kalt wird habe ich dann noch zusÃ¤tzlich eine Schicht Fleece bzw. Polartec, die zerstÃ¶rt zwar den Schweisstransport nach aussen ein bisschen, aber besser als sich bei -5Â°C sich den Tod holen.
Schuhe eignen sich neben echten Radschuhen auch Approachschuhe oder Wanderschuhe mit passender Sohle. 

Wer nicht unbedingt bei den Radmarken guckt, der kann auch nochmal ein paar Euros sparen.

In Summe wÃ¼rde ich fÃ¼r alles 200-300â¬ einplanen.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (15. November 2013)

Also als ich heute im Real einkaufen war, hatte ich wie immer beim Tschibo geschaut was die haben und siehe da, Ski Kleidung dabei eine Sturmhaube aus Fleece bei Bedarf kann man sie als Schlauchtuch verwenden (super Warm) Thermo Socken (super warm) und ich hab mir noch Funktionsunterwäsche geholt die gibt es einmal als Thermo dann ist die Beweglichkeit wohl nicht so gut oder als Active dann ist sie nicht so warm. Kostet als Thermo 22 und als Active 12 heute ausprobiert funktioniert super  (ich hab die Active) darüber musste ich aber noch ein kurzes Thermo Shirt tragen wegen Niere usw. und ein Radtrikot (ich kann es nicht ab wenn ich meine Jacke ganz zu machen muss). Gibt auch ganz viele Handschuhe usw. aber hab ich noch. Kannste ja auch mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## 3idoronyh (15. November 2013)

Socken sind ohne Wolle, damit nur Plastik, ergo nich warm!
Und das gesichtstuch ist zu weit, habe es bei Rewe probiert.

Und es heisst "Tchibo", nicht "Tschibo"!

Zu den Socken: billigster Kram:"85% Polyester (THERMOLITE®), 13% Polyamid, 2% Elastan (LYCRA®)"--


Bei Ullmax gibt's warmes! Aus Wolle!


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> damit nur Plastik, ergo nich warm!
> ...
> 
> Zu den Socken: billigster Kram:"85% Polyester (THERMOLITE....


 
hat dich noch keiner aufgeklährt das Fleece=Polyester=faserpeltz mitunter der beste Wärmespeicher bei Kleidung ist?
eigentlich übertreffen nur gänsedaunen diese Eigenschaft.

und thermolite ist eine der besten dieser marken"fleece"fasern.

billig nen ich was anderes.

ich mag wolle zwar auch lieber aber nicht weil sie sonderlich wärmer ist, sondern wegen der "ich stinke nie" eigenschaft.


----------



## 3idoronyh (15. November 2013)

Dass aufgebauschter Plastikkram wärmer sein soll, als das Naturprodukt Woole, ist nie im Leben wahr! 

Das ist Unsinn."Aufgeklährt" wird wohl nur im: Klärwerk!  Und selbst da wird geklärt! 
Macht ja nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (15. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Socken sind ohne Wolle, damit nur Plastik, ergo nich warm!
> Und das gesichtstuch ist zu weit, habe es bei Rewe probiert.
> 
> Und es heisst "Tchibo", nicht "Tschibo"!
> ...



Die Sturmhaube hat hinten ein Gummi zum enger machen, aber wer unbedingt mehr Geld ausgeben will für ein unflexibeleres Produkt welches auch noch nicht so warm ist der soll das gerne tun, nur zu! 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Dass aufgebauschter Plastikkram wärmer sein soll, als das Naturprodukt Woole, ist nie im Leben wahr!


 
dann wird die gesammte sportindustrie seit jahrzenten falsch liegen und du als einziger richtig.


----------



## 3idoronyh (16. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> dann wird die gesammte sportindustrie seit jahrzenten falsch liegen und du als einziger richtig.


 
"Esst Schei..., Millionen Fliegen können nicht irren"...

Jeder Extrem Sportler, auf Expeditonen und überall, wo es auf zuverlässige Wärme ankommt, bevorzugt Wolle gegen Kunstfaser-Müffelkram!

Allein schon pprivat, trage mal Wollsocken (schöön warm, und trage dagegen Synthetik, das merkt a jeder!

nur weil die Industrie etewas macht/ propagiert, muss es ja überhaupt nicht richtig sein....Industrie KANN zb keine Wolle herstellen, die KANN nur aus Erdöl Plastik, und daraus Fasern machen!
Die Isoliereigenschaften der Wolle sind unübertroffen.
Fakt.

Wenn die Industrie recht hätte, wäre 27,5 suuuper, nachdem 29 suuuper war, nachdem vorher 26er suuuper war...
und winzige turboaufgeladenen Motoren bei Autos wären suuper, usw.

Gibt's Hunderte von Beispielen.


----------



## 3idoronyh (16. November 2013)

Wolle ist das älteste Textilmaterial und wird bereits seit über 10.000 Jahren zur Herstellung von Kleidung verwendet. Sie ist die Funktionsfaser der Natur und bisher ist es nicht gelungen eine Kunstfaser herzustellen, die über diese fantastischen Eigenschaften verfügt: Höhe Wärmeisolation, Wolle wärmt auch im feuchten Zustand und Wolle riecht nicht. 
Merinoschafe haben eine besonders feine und gekräuselte Wolle und verstärkt dadurch noch die positiven Eigenschaften der Wolle.


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Jeder Extrem Sportler, auf Expeditonen und überall, wo es auf zuverlässige Wärme ankommt, bevorzugt Wolle gegen Kunstfaser-Müffelkram!


 
dann zähl mal paar dieser extremsportler auf ich nämlich kenne keinen, und ebenfalls das mit expiditionen ist Quark, da wird ebenfalls gewicht zu Funktionalität abgewägt und das sinvollste verwendet.
mag sein das vor 40+ jahren Bergtouren mit omis wollpulli bewerkstelligt wurden aber auch nur deswegen weil es sonst am markt nix gab.

willst jetzt ernsthalt hier jemanden verkaufen das irgendwelche extremsportler mit den alten 1kg wollpullis von der omi und 2kg lodenjacken und hosen rumlaufen??? was zwar bei Jägern noch beliebt ist"tradition" aber ein jäger steht auch meist nur rum..... 

mir scheint du hast noch nie wollkleidung angehabt ausser ner socke? und weist ned so ganz wie bleischwer das zeug ist und wie wenig nutzen das eigentlich bringt.
 ich hab davon einiges und weis das es für Sport gänzlich ungeeignet ist.


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. November 2013)

Nein, er will sagen das Extremsportler Unterwäsche und Kleidung die für Schweißabfuhr und Wärme suchen von Firmen wie Icebraker, Kask, Mons Royale und Konsorten beziehen.

Produkte aus Merinowolle sind nicht nur ein Hype sondern in der Tat großartige Produkte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (16. November 2013)

merino unterwäsche ist ne eigene Sache.

3idoronyh reden von Kufa im allgemeinen nix unterwäsche.


3idoronyh schrieb:


> Socken sind ohne Wolle, *damit nur Plastik, ergo nich warm*!


 


3idoronyh schrieb:


> Jeder Extrem Sportler, auf Expeditonen und überall, wo es auf zuverlässige Wärme ankommt,* bevorzugt Wolle gegen Kunstfaser-Müffelkram!*!


 
 Fleece ist ja beispielsweise in erster Linie Oberbekleidung und er sagte ja den plastikmist verwendet niemand da dieser angeblich nicht wärmt, jeder rennt anscheinend vollbekleidet mit wolle only rum.

das eben besagtes Fleece=Polyester=Plastik gut die doppelte wärmeleistung gegenüber wolle hat oder einfacher:
 ein 200gramm Fleece Kleidungsstück ist mindestens doppelt so warm wie ein 200gramm wollkleidungsstück ignoriert er einfach mal so....


----------



## 3idoronyh (16. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> dann zähl mal paar dieser extremsportler auf ich nämlich kenne keinen, und ebenfalls das mit expiditionen ist Quark, da wird ebenfalls gewicht zu Funktionalität abgewägt und das sinvollste verwendet.
> mag sein das vor 40+ jahren Bergtouren mit omis wollpulli bewerkstelligt wurden aber auch nur deswegen weil es sonst am markt nix gab.
> 
> willst jetzt ernsthalt hier jemanden verkaufen das irgendwelche extremsportler mit den alten 1kg wollpullis von der omi und 2kg lodenjacken und hosen rumlaufen??? was zwar bei Jägern noch beliebt ist"tradition" aber ein jäger steht auch meist nur rum.....
> ...


 
Millionen Fliegen eben...

na gut, dann schlaf mal in Müffel-Elektrisier Synthetic, ich schlaf in Daunen Bettdecke!
Und, zum Beispiel: Unterwäsche: schonmal probiert, so den ganzen tag in Plastik? Hmmmm! Fisch-Aroma!














Fischpaste, cremige Gouramy FischpasteUnterwäsche im Alltag ist daher immer aus Baumwolle...Fisch Aroma kommt nicht so gut....

Und ich trage gerne herrlich warme, auch feucht wärmende Wollsocken, und habe lieber Wollpullis an, als stinkige China-Recycling-Plastikfaser Webpelz Fleecis!

Übrigens, ausser bei Drogen ist nirgendwo die Gewinnspanne so hoch wie bei: Müll von hier nach CHina verschiffen, dort einschmelzen, unter den dortigen....Bedingungen Fasern spinnen, und dann auf Kreta/ Malta/ Türkei Webpelz stricken, ums hier mit Markennamen als Innovativ zu verticken....


Synthetic müffelt, mieft und hält nicht warm.
Ist als schweisstransportierende Unterwäsche manchmal ganz gut, oder wenn es NICHT so warm sein soll, weilss sonst Überhitzung gibt!
Naturfasern sind unbestritten immer besser, einzig trocknen tun Sie nicht so schnell, ist auch logisch, die Kunstfasern nehmen ja nichts auf, sind ja im Grunde kleine Plastik-Stile...


Egal.

Wolle ist was herrliches, sei es als Pulli, Socke, Einlegesohle oder ege Merino Funktionswäsche.
Wer lieber Plastikmuffel trägt, bitteschön, aber probier es doch bitte wenigstens....


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Synthetic müffelt, mieft und hält nicht warm.


 
zum 100sten mal synthetic hat ne weit höhere wärmeleistung als wolle und wärm dadurch um ein vielfaches besser!!!!




3idoronyh schrieb:


> .... und habe lieber Wollpullis an, als stinkige China.Recycling Plastikfaser Webpelz Fleecis!


 
jo dann mach mal deinen extremsport mit den 1-2kg schweren wollpullis....und vergiss ned drüber ne hübsche baumwolljacke das ist ja auch ne 10000 jahre alte Naturfaser für extremsportler...., jeder andere zieht dafür dann halt leichte und funktionellere kleidung an, meist das böse plastik.

ich muss allerdings zugeben ich hab auch 1x im jahr ne bleischweren wollpulli an und zwar am weinachtsmarkt, zwecks oldschoolfeeling und weil die Zigarettenkippen der anderen Besucher nicht sofort ein loch da reinbrennen.


----------



## 3idoronyh (16. November 2013)

Belege mal die angeblich höhere Wärmeleistung von Plastefaser!

Will ich lesen.

Hast Du schonmal dicke Wolle angehabt?
Nicht, dass das zum Sport gut wäre in dick, es wäre ZU WARMMM!!!

Aber, dass Plaste wäremer sei, als Wolle, ist absurd!
Weshalb haben eigentlich warme Jacken/Decken bis heute Daunen, Daunen, und nochmals Daunen?

Eben:


----------



## 3idoronyh (16. November 2013)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Nein, er will sagen das Extremsportler Unterwäsche und Kleidung die für Schweißabfuhr und Wärme suchen von Firmen wie Icebraker, Kask, Mons Royale und Konsorten beziehen.
> 
> Produkte aus Merinowolle sind nicht nur ein Hype sondern in der Tat großartige Produkte!


 

Tja, das lässt Lorenz aber nicht gelten...
Komisch, dasses ÜBERALL, wo Wärme gewünscht ist, Produkte aus hochwertigen Naturfasern gibt...Motorrad unterhandschuhe aus seide, usw.

Ich stelle mir voR. Riiiesen Schafherde, sagen wir, Merinoschafe.
Kommt Lorenz um die Ecke trägt Plaste-Miefpulli, und rezählt den schafen seine Weisheit.....ist besser, leichter, als Wolle, ...

Die Schafe, Tausende an der zahl, machen Selbstmord!
Da hat die Natur Milliarden Jahre was entwickelt, und immer mehr verfeinert, und dann sei in China aus Müll gesponnene Plastefaser besser als Wolle....
Die schafe liegen tot rum, und Lorenz hat recht....


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Belege mal die angeblich höhere Wärmeleistung von Plastefaser!
> 
> Will ich lesen.


 
hier: 3.5-3.8 R/inch für Wolle.
hier:  5.75 R/Inch für das billige Thinsulate Plastik wie du es nennst.

höhere zahl=wärmer.

somit ist die böse Plaste wärmer und dazu noch deutlich leichter als wolle.....
oder einfacher erklärt für dich!!
 warum soll jemand nen 1kg schweren wollpulli rumschleppen wenn ein 300g schwere fleecepulli gleich warm ist.


ansonsten gibt's noch das CLO  wo du dich im netz einlesen kannst.
oder hier.


----------



## 3idoronyh (17. November 2013)

Toller "Beleg"!
Irgendeine Seite...

Und in einem anderen Thread macht Lorenz massiv Werbung für- man achte!- WOLLsocken, und gegen Poly Plaste Socken!!! Die stünken, und wären nicht warm...

Nach seiner HIER geäusserten Meinung müssten doch Wollsocken 1 Kg (...) wiegen und nichts taugen...
Nun ja, Lorenz....


----------



## lorenz4510 (17. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Und in einem anderen Thread macht Lorenz massiv Werbung für- man achte!- WOLLsocken, und gegen Poly Plaste Socken!!! Die stünken, und wären nicht warm...


 
solltest mal genauer lesen und nicht zusammenhänge nach lust und laune zerpflücken.

ich sagte nie das alle Plaste socken stinken sondern speziel Polypropylen socken, Polyester ist dagegen 1A. 
vor allem das überteuerte Falke modell welches mit dieser kunststoffart vollgestopft ist"polypropylen" stinkt wie die hölle.
und Falke TK2 ist ne lausige socke darum ging es dort.

und ja an den füssen nehm ichs in kauf das ne wollsocke das 3 fache von ner plastesocke wiegen um gleich warm zu sein, da ich jahrelang bergsteigen war und ne Wollsocke parr tage länger durchhält bis sie müffelt.

der *einzige Vorteil von wolle* gegen Polyester ist, das sie nicht so schnell müffelt!!!!
 da ist es an den füssen praktisch ne socke 1 woch am stück nutzen zu können statt Polyester nur 2 tage bis er riecht.

am Oberkörper geht's um andere stoffmengen als an ner socke da ist das resultierende gewicht von wollekleidung vs Plastik unsin wie schon oben gesagt.

 im winter müsste man über 3kg wolle rumschleppen um nur ansatzweise die wärmeleistung von polyesterkleidung die deutlich unter einem KG wiegt zu erreichen, das tut sich keiner mit bishen verstand an.

 und da du permanet behauptest das du *nur wolle trägst, da Polyester müll ist,* was für mich besagt du trägst am rad trachtenuniformen? den sportbekleidung fürs rad aus wolle existiert ned, oder zeig mir mal ein bild deiner raduniform:

woll"softshell" 
oder deiner woll"regenjacke" 
oder deiner woll"sporthose" 
oder deiner woll"thermo winterhose"
oder deiner woll"radpolsterhose"
oder deines woll"helms" 
oder deiner supertollen woll"winterjacke"
oder deines woll"thermo Trikots"
oder deines woll"windbreakers"
oder deiner woll"radweste"
 oder deine woll"radhandschuhe",..... ich möchte mich gern mal kapputlachen.....


----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. November 2013)

Es ist doch egal ob die Socken nach einer Tour oder am ende des Tages stinken, ich für meinen teil wechsele je jeden Tag die Socken und für den "zivilen" Einsatz auch wolle.

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## lorenz4510 (17. November 2013)

bei Wollsocken geht's eher um wintertrekkingtouren, wenns mal ne 2 Wochen oder mehr mit rucksack unterwegs ist will man keine 7 oder mehr paar socken zusätzlich mitschleppen, da bringts doch was wenn ne socke nach ner Woche nicht müffelt.

@3idoronyh 

gib am besten netzlinks zu deinen ganzen wollvollbekleidung fürs rad, ich find im netz aus unerklährlichen gründen nämlich rein garnix dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. November 2013)

Ist zwar richtig aber du wirst doch in 2 Wochen dann bestimmt auch mal Woll Socken oder? 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## 3idoronyh (17. November 2013)

*Die RÃ¼ckkehr der Wolle*

So revolutionÃ¤r Fleece auch ist, Wolle bleibt das wahre Wunder. Um alle Wolleigenschaften zu verbinden, brÃ¤uchte es mehr als nur eine synthetische Faser, vermutlich ist die KomplexitÃ¤t kaum nachzumachen.
Wolle besteht aus EiweiÃmolekÃ¼lketten in elastischen FaserstrÃ¤ngen (Fibrillen) mit einem Schuppengeflecht. Letztere sorgt fÃ¼r den âselbstreinigendenâ Effekt der Wolle. Sie ist innen hygroskopisch (Wasserdampf anziehend) und kann bis zu einem Drittel ihres Gewichts an Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen, ohne sich nass anzufÃ¼hlen. Gleichzeitig ist die OberflÃ¤che der Wolle hydrophob (wasserabweisend).
Wolle ist nicht gleich Wolle. Je nach Schafrasse gibt es Fein-, Mittel- und Grobwolle. Im funktionellen Bereich wird mit Merinowolle gearbeitet, da sie die extremste Feinheit (zwischen 12-18 Âµm) aufweist, damit unterhalb des âKratzfaktorsâ liegt und einen angenehmen Tragekomfort garantiert. Merino kann SchweiÃ binden, neutralisieren und wirkt antimikrobiell. Sie reguliert die KÃ¶rpertemperatur, indem sie bei KÃ¤lte wÃ¤rmt und bei WÃ¤rme kÃ¼hlt (Cool Wool-Effekt). Sie ist antistatisch, feuerresistent, verfÃ¼gt Ã¼ber einen Sonnenschutzfaktor, ist atmungsaktiv und transportiert Feuchtigkeit.
Merinowolle ist ideal fÃ¼r die wÃ¤rmende Schicht direkt auf der Haut. Sie kann auch als Alternative zu Fleece in der mittleren Lage eingesetzt werden. Merinowolle hat nur einen Nachteil. Sie ist relativ teuer.

http://www.wandermagazin.de/page.asp?pageID=881


Der Winter hat Einzug gehalten und mit den gesunkenen Temperaturen fragen sich viele Mamas: Was ziehe ich meinem SprÃ¶ssling an? SchlieÃlich soll beim Spaziergang, wenn die Familie durch die Winterlandschaft stapft, niemand frieren mÃ¼ssen. Die Auswahl ist groÃ, Pullover aus Wolle oder Fleece, Anorak oder Daunenmantel. Welches Material wÃ¤rmt denn am besten?

Am besten ist der Zwiebellook. So ist man Schicht fÃ¼r Schicht schÃ¶n warm eingehÃ¼llt. Je nach AktivitÃ¤t, ob man durch den Schnee tobt, an einem Schneemann baut oder kurz in ein CafÃ© einkehrt, kann eine Schicht aus- bzw. angezogen werden.
*Wolle: Ein angenehm, warmes TragegefÃ¼hl auf der Haut*

Wolle ist ein natÃ¼rliches Produkt, kuschelig weich und wÃ¤rmend. Denn die gekrÃ¤uselten Wollfasern schlieÃen viel Luft ein, indem sie kleine Luftpolster bilden. Dadurch kann WÃ¤rme gut am KÃ¶rper gehalten werden. Im Inneren kann die Faser auÃerdem viel Feuchtigkeit einschlieÃen, ohne dass sich die OberflÃ¤che feucht anfÃ¼hlt. Ein groÃer Vorteil von KleidungsstÃ¼cken aus Wolle ist, dass sie nicht ganz so oft gewaschen werden mÃ¼ssen, die Wollfaser nimmt GerÃ¼che nicht so stark auf. Sollte der Pulli doch etwas riechen, hilft es in vielen FÃ¤llen, ihn einige Zeit im Freien durchlÃ¼ften zu lassen. AuÃerdem leiert ein StÃ¼ck aus echter Wolle bei richtiger Pflege nicht aus, sondern behÃ¤lt nach der WÃ¤sche seine alte Form zurÃ¼ck, da Wolle relativ elastisch ist.
Je nachdem wie die Wolle gewonnen wurde, sind unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen Ã¼blich: Wenn ein lebendes Tier geschoren wurde, handelt es sich bei dem Erzeugnis um Schurwolle, wenn der Restfettgehalt nicht hÃ¶her als ein Prozent ist. Wohingegen so genannte ReiÃwolle aus Garnresten hergestellt wird und auf dem WÃ¤schezeichen nicht das Merkmal fÃ¼r echte Schurwolle - ein schwarz/weiÃes WollknÃ¤uel - trÃ¤gt. Nur bei StÃ¼cken aus Schurwolle ist auÃerdem die Aufschrift "reine Schurwolle" oder "Wollsiegel-QualitÃ¤t" oder "Woolmark" aufgedruckt. Manche WollstÃ¼cke sind dafÃ¼r mit dem Ausdruck "superwash" oder âfilzfreiâ gekennzeichnet, dass heiÃt die Wolle ist waschmaschinenfest, da sie hauchdÃ¼nn mit Kunstharz Ã¼berzogen wurde und dadurch beim Waschen nicht verfilzen kann.
Meistens stammt die Wolle, die in den Regalen angeboten wird, vom normalen Hausschaf. Eine besonders feine QualitÃ¤t liefert aber das Merinowollschaf, die Wolle ist besonders leicht und weich und wird beispielsweise auch fÃ¼r UnterwÃ¤sche verarbeitet. Die Wolle, die am weichsten ist, liefert das Angorakaninchen, das bis zu viermal pro Jahr geschoren werden kann und eine sehr wÃ¤rmende Wolle liefert. Ãbrigens die Angoraziege liefert die Mohairwolle, die etwas grober ist, sich aber gut fÃ¤rben lÃ¤sst und schÃ¶n glÃ¤nzt. Die edelste Wolle ist die Kaschmirwolle von der gleichnamigen Ziege. Da jedes Tier pro Jahr nur ein paar hundert Gramm Wolle liefert, ist Kaschmir sehr teuer.
http://www.rund-ums-baby.de/tipps-aktuell/wolle-fleece-daune-was-haelt-warm.htm


----------



## 3idoronyh (17. November 2013)

War eben kurz los...120 Km, ohne Wolle (!) Ausser an den Socken, und den Wollfilzeinlagen in den Winterschuhen.
Es war aber auch nicht kalt, 8-6 Grad.
Herrlich warme Füsse, dank Wolle!

Wenns wirklich kalt wird, ziehe ich Merino Wollunterwäsche und ne Wollmütze unter die Funktionskappe an.
Wolle ist so schön warm, kein Vergleich mit Plastekram!


----------



## polo (17. November 2013)

rund ums baby 
da steht nirgends, dass merino gramm für gramm wärmer ist als kunststoff. ist es ja auch nicht, die vorteile liegen woanders: wärmt im feuchten zustand noch vernünftig (trocknet aber langsamer als kunststoff) und stinkt weniger schnell. beide materialien haben vor- und nachteile, ebenso ja bei daune - primaloft und co.


----------



## Sch4f (17. November 2013)

ey mädels, mal ohne scheiss ... seid ihr noch ganz frisch ? 

Soll doch jeder das anziehen was ihm persönlich zusagt, obs stinkt oder nicht...  in die "********" greift man früher oder später so oder so... 

hab mir ne Vaude Softshell Jacke für 140 Tacken zugelegt und dachte das ding wärmt mich nicht. Gestern eine Tour gemacht mit Funktionsshirt & Fahrradshirt von Decathlon drunter... und dann... geschwitzt wie ein irrer... 

Heute nur ein T-Shirt drunter und wieder geschwitzt wie ein Irrer... 

Und den Merino Buff hab ich 5mal an und ausgezogen weil er mal zu warm war, oder weil er "leider" seine flexibilität verloren hat und so rumlabbert am Hals und rutscht....


Ich Fahre derzeit mit :
- meinen normalen vaude sommerlatschen
- lange bib
- kurze mtb hose über der bib
- günstiges bikeshirt von decathlon 
- vaude posta softshell jacke
- lange griffelfingerschuhe von endura

undn Helm.... 

und wenns kalt is gibts Aldi Funktionswäsche drunter... 

und wenn man dann immernoch friert, gang hochschalten und warmfahren, oder gang runter, schnell nach hause und an die heizung muckeln... ....

Und ob ich müffel oder nich, juckt mich echt 0. Ich will fahrrad fahren, und das ohne das mich die Kleidung dabei stört.


aber.... muhahaha "Selbstmörderschafe vs. müffel büffel Fasern".... ein grinsen hab ich jetzt schon auf den Lippen...


----------



## polo (17. November 2013)

du hast als schaf gut reden.


----------



## lorenz4510 (17. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> und da du permanet behauptest das du *nur wolle trägst, da Polyester müll ist,* was für mich besagt du trägst am rad trachtenuniformen?:
> 
> woll"softshell"
> oder deiner woll"regenjacke"
> ...


  @_3idoronyh_
nochmal die gleiche frage mit links bitte, ansonsten zeigts mir nur das alles was du da permanent behaupest schwachsin ist mit: ich verwende nur wolle weil besser als Plastik und alle xtremsportler verwenden nur wolle,....blablabla....


----------



## moxrox (17. November 2013)

Bis in den 70igern war Radsportkleidung aus Wolle (Merinowolle) Standard. Man findet viele solche "Vintage oder Retro" Trikots bei ebay, aber auch Neuware aus Wolle wird von etlichen Firmen angeboten. Es gibt auch Hersteller die Wolle mit Synthetik mischen.

Also wenn jemand wirklich an Radsportkleidung aus Wolle interessiert ist, wird dieser auch fündig. Ihr solltet einen seperaten Thread aufmachen über Wolle wenn ihr dies so detailiert diskutiert, hier gehts vor allem um jemanden welcher Tips für seine Ausstattung benötigt...oder nicht  .


----------



## lorenz4510 (17. November 2013)

das es vor 50 jahren verwendet wurde mag durchaus sein gabs da den schon alternativen?
 wenst bedenkst das Fleece/faserpelze erst vor gút 40 jahren auf den markt gekommen sind.

wenn wolle auch nur im Ansatz mit Fleece mithalten könnte beim Verhältnis wärme zu gewicht, würde es Fleece/kufa garned geben, warum auch.

ich besitze beides und ein 380gramm schweres thermal pro Fleece Kleidungsstück ist deutlich wärmer als ein 2kg wollteil, darum will ich gern mal die liste beantwortet haben vom mister" ich trage nur wolle weil Plaste nix wärmt".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sch4f (17. November 2013)

Nennt den Thread dann " Wolle(mer) odda Wollama ned lieber stinkä ?"


----------



## 3idoronyh (17. November 2013)




----------



## lorenz4510 (17. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Dann POlsterhose."
> ich fahre Sugoi Rs.*Plastik!!!!!!!!!!!*
> Alternativ Rose, die Rose Eigenmarke ist echt gut/ günstig!*Plastik!!!!*
> 
> ...


 

zumindest dem kann ich nur entnehmen das du 99% des bösen plastiks an Bekleidung trägst welches ja deiner Behauptung nach nix taugt nur stinkt und nix wärmt, mister ich trage nur wolle weils extremsportler machen.


----------



## SofusCorn (17. November 2013)

Ihr zwei passt perfekt zusammen...


----------



## lorenz4510 (17. November 2013)

ned ganz ich behaupte keinen unsin im Gegensatz zu.....


----------



## Sch4f (17. November 2013)

Plaaasssttiiikkkkkk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (17. November 2013)




----------



## Jocki (18. November 2013)

Wenn man will kriegt man schon eine fast komplette Merino Radsportausrüstung.

Icebreaker hatte zumindest letztes Jahr noch Trikots und Hosen mit Einsatz. Wobei letztere einen recht hohen Lycraanteil hat. Arm- und Beinlinge hatten Sie auch. Bei Rapha bekommt man auch ein Paar Teile aus Merino.Als fleecersatz könnte man die Swisswoolsachen von Ortovox nehmen. Dann noch ein Windbreaker aus Ventile und fertig ist die wohlfühlkombi.

Ich habe die Icebreakerkombi aus Trikot, Hose und Ärmlinge nutze sie aber primär auf Mehrtagestouren aus Geruchstechnischen Gründen. Ansonsten Überwiegen für mich die Vorteile von Plastik.


----------



## lorenz4510 (18. November 2013)

Ortovox mischt zu viel der bösen Plaste in seine dickeren Produkte, selbst das "merino Fleece" was ja als wärme zwischenlage herhalten soll besteht aus 70%plastik und nur 30% wolle.
 wozu die da soviel Plastik reinmische ist unverständlich, 3idoronyh hat uns doch aufgeklärt das Plaste null wärmt und unsin ist.... 

und Ventilejacke ist baumwolle also nix vom schaf!!!
 wird sagten ja es wird nur schafswolle getragen weil seit 10000 jahren das beste naturprodukt.

wenn man nach loden sucht findet man zwar zu 99% nur trachtenkleidung aber es gibt auch mal ne ausnahme und ohne reingemischte teufelsplastik welches ja nicht wärmt.
http://www.raffstaff.de/maenner-1/jacken/outdorjacke-herren-blau


----------



## xc_fahrer (18. November 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Bis in den 70igern war Radsportkleidung aus Wolle (Merinowolle) Standard. .


Bei warmen Klamotten sogar bis Mitte der 80er, erst dann ist das Zeug ziemlich schnell ausrangiert worden.

In meiner frühen Jugend (frühe 80er) bin ich noch teilweise diese grausamen Wollsachen gefahren. Ich möchte mich gar nicht mehr daran erinnern! Segal Wollhose, Trikot und Trikotjacke. Grausam juckendes Zeug. Vorallem wenn man zu schwitzen angefangen hat. Solange man bei mäßigen Tempo in der Ebene rumgefahren ist, ging es ja noch. Aber sobald man bergauf gefahren ist, wollte man sich das Zeug am liebsten vom Leib reißen, so hat das gejuckt. Und die tollen Tipps, Klamotten in die Gefriertruhe legen und dann durchnudeln, damit die feinen Härchen, die das Jucken verursachen, abbrechen, hat bei mir rein gar nichts gebracht.

Ich will das Zeug nicht wiederhaben!

Apropos stinken: damals hatten die Sachen noch echtes Sitzleder - Ziegen- oder Hirschleder. Das ging bei häufigem Waschen recht schnell kaputt. Als armer Schüler wollte ich natürlich verhindern, daß das Leder schnell kaputt ging. Ich sag mal, Hose hab ich nur einmal pro Monat gewaschen ...


----------



## lorenz4510 (18. November 2013)

wenst in den 80ern angefangen hast bist ja noch älter als ich?
 bei warens die anfang 90er, wobei ich mich da eher mit nur baumwolle durchgekämpft hab einige jahre als armer schüler.

erst ende der 90er anfang 2K hab ich alternativen durchgeteste da eigener verdienst endlich vorhanden war.


----------



## haekel72 (18. November 2013)

Sch4f schrieb:


> ey mädels, mal ohne scheiss ... seid ihr noch ganz frisch ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Genau so fahre ich auch!


----------



## rastlos (20. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> bei dem "Trikot"zeugs kannst darauf auch komplett verzichten, jedes funtionelle Shirt"funtionsunterwäsche" macht das gleiche und sieht aber ned so bekloppt aus.
> Trikots sind ja nicht anders wie Kufa Shirts in naja"kasperloptik".
> ausser du willst in dieser optik erstrahlen wie viele biker.....:




Mich ertaunt es auch immer wieder das manche wie ne Litfaßsäule durch die Gegend radeln.

Zum Thema,

-funktionunterwäsche (decathlon oder lidl)
-fleece Pullover (decathlon)
-dünne windjacke (zB.vaude air jacket)
-Handschuhe (decathlon)
-Skikragen und und ne Mütze

Mehr brauch es für obenrum im Winter nicht.Dazu ist das ganze noch sehr günstig und schick.Vieleicht noch den 10l rucksack für'n 5er mitnehmen und ein paar zusätliche Kleidungsstück reinpacken.genannte Kombi mit wechelklamotten hält mich über Stunden warm .


----------



## lorenz4510 (20. November 2013)

jup genau so ist es richtig, einfaches und funktionelles zeug aussuchen und gut ist es.


----------



## Son_of_Thor (20. November 2013)

rastlos schrieb:


> Mich ertaunt es auch immer wieder das manche wie ne Litfaßsäule durch die Gegend radeln.
> 
> Zum Thema,
> 
> ...



Wobei ich sagen muss, den 10L Rucksack für nen 5 er kann ich mir klemmen...da läuft mir das Wasser am Rücken einmal die Rinne runter, das wäre etwas das man wirklich überdenken sollte und da mehr investiert.

Ansonsten stimmt das wohl, wobei ich meine Rose Handschuhe nicht gegen die Decathlon tauschen werde, fühlten sich nicht so gut an ehrlich gesagt.

Die Decathlon Sachen, ich war in Bad Kreuznach und habe dort mal einiges getestet und anprobiert war soweit ganz OK, hab mir aber auch "nur" Unterwäsche und Beinlinge mitgenommen, denn wenn woanders Angebote waren habe ich für "ähnliches" Equipment auch nicht mehr bezahlt und das hat gut taug.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## rastlos (20. November 2013)

Hatte mir letztes Jahr vorm Winter ein paar roeckl Handschuhe gekauft welche ich aber zurückgehen hab lassen.Eine Naht hat immer extrem gedrückt.
Hab mir dann die decathlon Handschuhe gekauft (die rot-schwarzen)und die sind wirklich sehr gut.einziges Manko ,für Leute mit breiter Hand etwas eng bis man drinne ist.
Den rucksack hab ich auch.Der ist so winzig das man bei dem Wetter kaum weniger schwitzen würde wenn man ihn nicht an hätte.Im Sommer ist es was anderes.

Die fahrradklamotten gefallen mir einfach größtenteils auch nicht und gibt sicher auch einiges was nicht gut ist aber mit Unterwäsche,fleece,und gerade in der Wander-Berg Abteilung kann man sich wirklich Preis-Leistung mäsig richtig gut eindecken.Kann mich da Lorenz nur anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottie0815 (20. November 2013)

Ich fahre im Winter:

drunter: Funktionsunterwäsche aus jahrealtem Fundus, mal Marke mal Lidl / Aldi/ Tchibo, Skiunterhosen wenns richtig kalt wird, ansonsten Radlerhosen
drüber: Ski- oder Trekking- Oberteile, sprich Rollis oder einfache mehr oder weniger dünne Shirts
zu oberst: Softshell bis ca. 5 Grad, Hardshell bei Regen oder ab 5 Grad abwärts, Hose: HighColorado- Trekking- Thermohosen
Schuhe: Wanderstiefel

Für den Winter greife ich gern auf die Intersport oder Sport2000 Hausmarken Mc Kinley oder HighColorado zurück. Die funktionieren ganz gut (zumindest funktionieren die anderen nicht so viel besser wie sie mehr kosten), halten (bei mir) ewig und wenn man sie mal richtig einsaut oder zerlegt tuts nicht weh weil`s nicht die Welt gekostet hat. Nur bei den Jacken gehe ich keine Kompromisse ein aber da gehts sicherlich auch günstiger.


----------



## Son_of_Thor (20. November 2013)

Ich komme auch bei den Temperaturen jetzt innerlich quasi naß an und könnte wohl auch komplett kurz fahren und würde immer noch schwitzen...daher hab ich da für mich jetzt auch ein Zwiebelprinzip was ganz gut funktioniert, da ist von günstiger Unterwäsche bis zur recht teuren Fleecejacke einmal alles drin.

Mich würde die Stylepolizei auch sofort anhalten wenn ich im Winter mit den Freeride Hosen hier durchs Dorf fahre, aber bis jetzt hab ich noch nix gefunden was Preis-Leistung für mich da funktioniert 

Das ist sicher ein Thema was einen sehr lange beschäftigt, da man auch einfach viel testen muss um für sich da den besten Weg zu finden.

Hab auch lange gedacht pfff Five Ten immer soviel gerede drum...hab dann mal ein Paar zum testen genommen weil doch grad mal im Angebot und bin begeistert....

Also der Konsenz ist doch einfach, trag das womit du am besten klar kommst...und was die anderen sagen, sollte einem in dem Punkt herzlichst egal sein.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## Canyon_Dale (20. November 2013)

Ich bin kürzlich mit Baumwoll T-Shirt, darüber dünne langärmlige Ski-Unterwäsche und eine Softshell Jacke gefahren. Oben am Berg habe ich dann das recht feuchte T-Shirt gewechselt.

Frage: wenn ich jetzt reine Funktionswäsche angehabt hätte, wohin wäre die Feuchtigkeit (die im T-Shirt) denn gegangen? Hinge die dann innen an der Soft-Shell Jacke (die ist ganz leicht Feucht innen, gaaaanz leicht).

So Interesse halber...hätte nämlich auch Kunststoff T-Shirts zur Wahl...

Danke.


...Tapatalk HD...


----------



## lorenz4510 (20. November 2013)

Canyon_Dale schrieb:


> Frage: wenn ich jetzt reine Funktionswäsche angehabt hätte, wohin wäre die Feuchtigkeit (die im T-Shirt) denn gegangen? Hinge die dann innen an der Soft-Shell Jacke (die ist ganz leicht Feucht innen, gaaaanz leicht).


 
stimmt soweit nur da ist auch der entscheidende punkt, jede softshell verhält sich anders.
 manche staun wie Regenjacken innen leider das wasser den rest kennst ja, oft sinds die dicken softshellteile.

 andere wiederum sind so hydrophile das sie wirklich alles innen absaugen wie ein schwam und ganz nach aussen drücken.

aussen wird's dann durch den wind verdampft getrocknet, innen dagegen bleibt man angenehm trocken. "eigentlich der Idealfall"


----------



## hnx (20. November 2013)

Canyon_Dale schrieb:


> Ich bin kürzlich mit Baumwoll T-Shirt, darüber dünne langärmlige Ski-Unterwäsche und eine Softshell Jacke gefahren. Oben am Berg habe ich dann das recht feuchte T-Shirt gewechselt.
> 
> Frage: wenn ich jetzt reine Funktionswäsche angehabt hätte, wohin wäre die Feuchtigkeit (die im T-Shirt) denn gegangen? Hinge die dann innen an der Soft-Shell Jacke (die ist ganz leicht Feucht innen, gaaaanz leicht).
> 
> ...



Kann man so nicht sagen. Wenn du so stark schwitzt, dann wäre wohl von Ersatz-für-das-Baumwollshirt bis zur Softshell alles minimal feucht gewesen.
Hängt natürlich auch von der Jacke ab, wie lorenz4510 schon gesagt hat, bei ner Softshell würde ich nie etwas anderes als eine einlagige Jacke holen, d.h. die hat dann maximal noch einen Netzeinsatz als "Innenfutter".
Ebenso hängt es von dem Ersatzshirt ab. Habe hier Teile, die sind mehr Sport- als Funktionsshirts, da ists dann mit dem Schweißtransport auch schon wieder relativ mau. Bei reiner Funktionsunterwäsche ala Craft active, da geht die Feuchtigkeit dagegen sofort zur nächsten Schicht weiter.
Einfach die Schichten mal testen, dann siehste ja, wo der Schweiß "hängen"bleibt.


----------



## cemetery (21. November 2013)

Man muss da auch ein wenig experimentieren um heraus zu finden was für einen selbst und auch für den entsprechenden Einsatz dann letztlich das Richtige ist. Baumwolle halte ich persönlich für allgemein für wenig geeignet. Es gibt zum einen die Feuchtigkeit nicht schnell genug ab und zum anderen  sind die klimaregulierenden Eigenschaften auch nicht wirklich toll. 

Ich selbst schwitze bei großer Anstrengung auch relativ stark. Im Sommer ist das auch kein großes Problem, aber bei fallenden Temperaturen musste ich schnell feststellen dass es trotz Zwiebelprinzip auf der Haut schon mal unangenehm kalt werden kann. Ich hab dann auch einiges probiert und bin dann auch schnell fündig geworden. Für leichte bis mittlere Belastung, zum Beispiel auf der Fahrt zur Arbeit haben sich die Under Armour ColdGear Longsleeves bewährt. Die Feuchtigkeit wird zuverlässig abtransportiert und die Haut bleibt trocken und angenehm warm. Bei höherer Belastung wenn ich dann deutlich stärker schwitze und die Feuchtigkeit hier teilweise nicht schnell genug abtransportiert werden kann gehe ich einen anderen Weg. Hier ist ein Icebreaker - GT200 Lightweight Longsleeve aus Merinowolle mein klarer Favorit. Im Gegensatz zu dem synthetischen Funktionsshirt wird die Feuchtigkeit zwar nicht so schnell abgeführt, aber, und dass ist hier das entscheidende, auch wenn das Merinoshirt Nass ist wärmt es trotzdem noch hervorragend und im direkten Vergleich besser als das synthetische.


----------



## lorenz4510 (21. November 2013)

cemetery schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dem synthetischen Funktionsshirt wird die Feuchtigkeit zwar nicht so schnell abgeführt, aber, und dass ist hier das entscheidende, auch wenn das Merinoshirt Nass ist wärmt es trotzdem noch hervorragend und im direkten Vergleich besser als das synthetische.


 
sicher kann man merino auch klasse als ne art wasserpuffer verwenden vor allem wenn man aussen ne Regenjacke hat bringts den Vorteil das die wolle bishen wasser aufnimmt und eben nicht sofort an der haut klebt.

das Problem bei dem Umweg liegt allerdings in der dauer wie lange das hinhaut, bei 30 min oder ner stunde flotter fahrt haut es meist sehr gut hin.

versuchst das gleiche bei ner 3 stunden tour mit vielen kraftschluckenden Passagen wird diese wolle auch klatschnass wie baumwolle , klebt dann auch an wie baumwolle und du verkühlst dich dann ratzfatz......


----------



## 3idoronyh (25. November 2013)

Dem ist nicht so!

Sonst hätten Milliarden schafe auf der Welt immer Schnupfen! Hamse aber nich!

Wolle, das istr der Witz, wärmt eben auch, wenn sie feucht ist!
Das kann Plaste Kunstfaser natürlich nicht, das sidn ja auch nur so Plastikstengel!
Wolle wärmt auch, wenn sie feucht ist, geniales zeug!


----------



## lorenz4510 (25. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Wolle, das istr der Witz, wärmt eben auch, wenn sie feucht ist!


 
jo wenn sie leicht feucht ist, wenn sie nass ist passiert das Gegenteil.

feucht und nass/durchnässt sind 2 paar schuhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (25. November 2013)

Und genau bei letzterem hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht das es dann immer noch mehr warm hält als Synthetik.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon_Dale (25. November 2013)

Meine Funktionswäsche ist feucht, meine Skipulli auch, meine Haut sowieso. Die Softshell Jacke ist recht trocken. Ich trockene gerade bei einer Tasse Kaffee - geht schneller als mit Baumwolle. Kalt war mir nicht.
Die Tage bekomme ich noch zweimal Layer 1 für oben: einmal Synt. und einmal Merino. Bin gespannt.



...Tapatalk Pro...


----------

